# Do Mustangs jump?



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

you would be saving it! but you dont really know what your gonna get when you go to auctions!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That is true, you never know what kind of horse you will get at an auction but it is better to get one there than have one bred because at an auction, you very well could be saving that horse from being bought by a kill buyer. Also, yes mustangs can jump. All horses can. But remember that they will not be able to jump as high as most other hunter jumpers because the mustang only averages 14.2 to 15hh tall. However; what they lack in stature, they more than make up for in heart.


----------



## Brumby (Nov 5, 2008)

Yes mustangs can jump. They can't jump quite as high but that is because they are a little shorter. I don't know for shore about entering show. I believe that with BLM you have a seven year contract in which you aren't allowed to enter in any public shows. I don't know that for shore though.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Of course they can jump. Any horse can jump with training  You can even find videos and photos of 1,800lbs drafts on this forum who can jump. You would be saving a horse if you bought him. I would do it


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I agree with all the above posts.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

There is a reason that the BLM says you need a 6 foot tall fence to adopt a mustang - and even then they may attempt it if they are freaked.


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a half kiger half arabian and he is 15 hands and he has jumped 3'6 with someone on him 3'9 free


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't see why they couldn't with proper training!


----------



## BraideeMyBaby (Aug 22, 2008)

yes if you were to go to a sluaghter acution DEFINATLY YES u would be saving its life but when you buy them at just normal regular acutions u really never know what your geting untill its to late and yes all horses jump including Mustangs


----------



## selje (Nov 19, 2008)

yes all horses can jump 
i think you will be saving it if you buy it on an auksjon, but then you don't know what you'll get..


----------



## SallyBaby (Nov 30, 2008)

I would say they would be sturdy jumpers. But thats my opinion!


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

Everyone here is saying, 'go to the auction! Rescue the horseys!' But if you're green, you very well could end up with a huge headache--a lot of horses at auctions are drugged to look sound, and some have lameness issues/conditions that are ridiculously expensive, or you can't fix. There are plenty of people trying to get rid of good horses so they don't HAVE to take them to an auction--I'd try to buy one of those first, if you're looking for a good first horse.


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2007)

*Mustangs can jump*

Yes a mustang can jump and when they are scared or spooked is better wording , they can jump like nothing else in this world, My old mare took me for a forest ride last week and i think she jumped every thing in the woods that was 6 inches or more off the ground dang i was sore when we got home. see she always wants to go in the woods when we ride , I try to keep her out of them due to the deer hunting in my area. But the other day i gave in and let her have her head , wow she jumped everything, really seemed to be haveing fun so i just laughed like a kid and went on with her, but was my old back sore when i got home , and she seemed really pleased with her self . if spooked they have a way of growing wings and flying over fences or corrals . wow what a rush for an old man to ride the wings of a mustang Dave :lol::lol:


----------



## TimeChaser (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a 14.1 hh mustang that I used to jump 3', easy, with awesome form. I'm sure she could have gone higher, I just didn't want to. You won't find a horse with a bigger heart as long as you treat them right. My mustang came froma BLM Auction in Nevada. She has done everything from western pleasure, to jumper, to barrel racing and has excelled at it all. I have never had a better horse.

Buyer a horse from an auction is not cruel. If you are good a judging horses, you can get some nice ones from an auction. If you are not, take someone who is experienced with you. If you are talking about a BLM auction, don't worry about the horses left behind. They legally cannot be sold for slaughter.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes mustangs can jump. 


Someone else said their height may be an issue, that is a generalization, and is somewhat incorrect. There are many ponies that can jump over 4' without a problem, and they're smaller than most Mustangs.


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

As other people have said height of a horse is not and issue. My pony has jumped 4'9" before.

Just thought I'd clarify.


----------

